

The three people Steve Jobs should fire - amesign
http://scobleizer.com/2011/06/24/weekend-bitchmeme-the-three-people-steve-jobs-should-fire/

======
ddagradi
Dear people making great products,

Your products' minuscule flaws offend me, and render the entire product a
failure. My complaints are more important than any decision or tradeoff you
have made, and thus you are bad at your job.

\- Some Whiner

I am sad this is on the frontpage of HN. Disrespectful and childish,
regardless of whether it's barely attempting to be a joke or not.

~~~
cageface
_I believe that the trade of critic, in literature, music, and the drama, is
the most degraded of all trades, and that it has no real value--certainly no
large value...However, let it go. It is the will of God that we must have
critics, and missionaries, and congressmen, and humorists, and we must bear
the burden._

\- Mark Twain

------
kristofferR
Wow, this comes off as really immature. I honestly wondered if he was joking
on #1, but it became clear that he didn't.

I agree that Airplay should work when minimized and that Final Cut Pro X are
not ready for professional use yet, but those two relativiely minor issues
(Airplay is a new feature, Final Cut Pro 7 still works) doesn't warrant an
incredible angry post like this. He must have had a really bad day.

------
dcurtis
Any video editor who is already switching from Final Cut Pro 7 to Premiere
should be fired. Obviously later versions (hopefully sooner rather than later)
of Final Cut Pro X will have multi-camera support. FCP 7 is still as good as
it was last week. FCP X is an impressively solid base for building out the
advanced features that are currently missing; the interface is simply awesome.

I find it somewhat ironic that startup people are so upset at Apple for
shipping an extremely refined minimum viable product. Apple does this _all the
time_ and startups do too. Because it's a proven method for successfully
releasing radically innovative products.

On Airplay, it is so painfully obvious what this "limitation" is technical.
Using Airplay, especially with HD video, probably sucks up a huge amount of
CPU and bandwidth. That I can't multitask is a tradeoff, and one I'm willing
to make if it means my video _never_ skips.

~~~
cageface
MVP applies to the _first_ iteration of a product, not version 8 of a mature
codebase in heavy production use all over the world. It can't even _load_ FCP
7 files.

~~~
dcurtis
It's not called Final Cut Pro 8, is it? It's exactly like the difference
between Mac OS 9 and Mac OS X: enormous and transformative.

~~~
cageface
Apple bent over backwards to make the OS 9 - OS X transition as painless as
possible. You could still run OS 9 apps under Rosetta for _years_ after almost
everybody stopped caring. Scoble's tone of entitlement is irritating but this
release is more strong evidence that the pro market isn't important to Apple
anymore.

~~~
ugh
And you can still run FCP7. What's the difference? There is none.

------
ugh
That’s hyperbole, right? He doesn’t really believe that firing people is some
sort of miracle cure, does he? He knows that firing people for a single
mistake can be a very stupid idea, right?

------
pseudonym
I'm half-tempted to post this to Reddit. I hear they have a subreddit,
"firstworldproblems", that seems to pretty much cover this article.

~~~
joezydeco
You can also try <http://www.whitewhine.com>. One spun from the other, I
think.

